# "hairbands" 4 life



## teabagger (Apr 9, 2011)

string dampening is always a pain for me, i like to play fast and stop hard. i find hairbands(not to be confused with tesla or queensryche)on the first fret to be my ticket. I know you purists are already scowling, but to bad, get those pro stops and tight leads with sloppy play today, go raid your wifes/childs stock... assorted colors are available 

peace and love


----------



## fredw138 (Apr 9, 2011)

We are calling Queensryche a hair band? I mean, I always considered them "pop" metal, but I'd say they are leaps and bounds more sophisticated than poison, crue, or warrant .

Though, I have been tempted to test the hairband thing. My newest guitar has more sympathetic vibration than the past, so I've been having difficulty muting again...


----------



## teabagger (Apr 9, 2011)

I love queensryche, i guess you shouldnt count them as hair metal, but silent lucidity holds them attached to that label albeit wrong....



this however makes them fucking awsome.


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 9, 2011)

fredw138 said:


> We are calling Queensryche a hair band? I mean, I always considered them "pop" metal, but I'd say they are leaps and bounds more sophisticated than poison, crue, or warrant .
> 
> Though, I have been tempted to test the hairband thing. My newest guitar has more sympathetic vibration than the past, so I've been having difficulty muting again...




I know what you mean, both my guitars have a lot of sympathetic vibrations, they are also EXCEPTIONALLY difficult to mute on the fly at the 12th fret (it just leaves that bloody harmonic behind every damned time).


----------



## Dead Undead (Apr 10, 2011)

I only use one on my Strat since it's really hard to mute by hand on the fly (the action is so low the strings hit the frets when I palm mute). It's very effective though.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 10, 2011)

For recording yes, for videos/playing generally no. If I just every played lead stuff maybe, but there's no way I could use one while playing anything else. Gotta get that 000-00-0000 going


----------



## brutalwizard (Apr 10, 2011)

i started doing it after reading protest ther hero does it when i first starting playing a long time ago , even in live situations


----------



## MatthewK (Apr 10, 2011)

If you need a hairband to not sound like a mess you're doing something wrong.


----------



## AySay (Apr 10, 2011)

^
Yeah, like this n00b...


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 10, 2011)

^^

Greg Howe too, that guy is just a mess afterall.... Obviously you haven't had a guitar where certain are so reasonant they don't really stop ringing, unless you leave your finger behind for far longer than you can allow yourself to and play at a reasonable rate. 

Guthrie's there is behind the nut though, not infront of it, that kills vibrating behind the nut.


----------



## teabagger (Apr 10, 2011)

AySay said:


> ^
> Yeah, like this n00b...




i wanna be a n00b too.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 10, 2011)

Does that mean James Murphy's a n00b too?



I have a hairtie on all my guitars. Mostly there in a similar use for Guthrie, but it does help for some double tapping stuff too.


----------



## Murdstone (Apr 11, 2011)

I use a tennis sweatband for your wrist on mine. I find it helps a lot with tapping sections, but usually not rhythm-driven things. Especially if they require open notes. Obviously.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 11, 2011)

How are you guys playing rythem stuff with hairties on? Just curious.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 11, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> How are you guys playing rythem stuff with hairties on? Just curious.


 
I roll the hairtie off the fretboard and on behind the nut.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Apr 11, 2011)

I think I'll stay bare-back. The band is awsome for recording leads with no open play.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 11, 2011)

Another hairtie user:


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 11, 2011)

Even a recent Petrucci studio shot had some hair ties floating around 

Studio Fun with JP......


(lets keep this rolling)


----------



## ivancic1al (Apr 11, 2011)

I keep wristbands or hair ties behind the nut to mute any extraneous noise, then I have access to slide it to the first fret for 2 finger tapping meedly-meedlies and whatnot. It does a surprisingly good job. A highly recommended application of an ordinary household item.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Apr 11, 2011)

I have a sock tied around my neck; serves the same purpose but I found it was a lot easier to grab and quickly slide past the nut because it was bigger than a hair tie


----------



## Randy (Apr 11, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I roll the hairtie off the fretboard and on behind the nut.



What he said. Also, under low tension and on the lower strings, your HARD lower notes still ring true.


----------



## teabagger (Apr 11, 2011)

The MAB String Dampener


I guess MaB has the right to use one since he does play a double guitar. but really seems like a lot of work when a hairband would suffice(i suspect even his inhuman technique did not get that little leprechaun to many women around the house)


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 11, 2011)

^ That Dampener is also expensive for what it is. 

But for some reason, I still want one...


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 12, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> How are you guys playing rythem stuff with hairties on? Just curious.



Play something besides open strings? 

I hardly ever play open strings, don't like how they sound different from fretted ones. Maybe if I had a zero-fret I'd use them more. That being said I only use a scrunchie on my 9-strings and even those I keep behind the nut 90+% of the time.


----------



## Dead Undead (Apr 12, 2011)

teabagger said:


> The MAB String Dampener
> 
> 
> I guess MaB has the right to use one since he does play a double guitar. but really seems like a lot of work when a hairband would suffice(i suspect even his inhuman technique did not get that little leprechaun to many women around the house)



Honsetly....



I won't buy anything with his name on it.


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 12, 2011)

I could make that damper with 20$ and a trip to the hardware store. Still haven't been able to get myself an acceptable hair tye either... boo. hiss.


----------



## Dead Undead (Apr 12, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> I could make that damper with 20$ and a trip to the hardware store. Still haven't been able to get myself an acceptable hair tye either... boo. hiss.



DIY = Metal


----------



## Fiction (Apr 18, 2011)

teabagger said:


> The MAB String Dampener
> 
> 
> I guess MaB has the right to use one since he does play a double guitar. but really seems like a lot of work when a hairband would suffice(i suspect even his inhuman technique did not get that little leprechaun to many women around the house)



Thats the most expensive fucking hairband ever.


----------



## Zamm Bell (Apr 18, 2011)

theres nothing wrong with using hairbands, music isnt a contest, if it helps clean things up and helps you play the music you want, then its positive!


----------

